# What do you do with leftover turkey?



## Chef Maloney (Nov 21, 2012)

Curious. What will you do with your left-over turkey? (and don't anyone say turkey jello) hehe


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2012)

Another turkey dinner, sandwiches, a 'sort of' shepherd's pie with turkey and veggies topped with stuffing in place of mashed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2012)

A big pan of turkey casserole, layered with leftover stuffing, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce, frosted with mashed potatoes, poke holes and pour gravy over all.  I like to portion out and freeze some, Thanksgiving all year!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't forget to save the carcass & roast it for soup


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 21, 2012)

We always have a repeat of the same meal, many super yummy sandwiches, casserole and with the bones we roast them up for an unreal rich and delicious stew.  Not sure what we like better .. the actual meal of the leftovers !!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Don't forget to save the carcass & roast it for soup



Without a doubt!


----------



## Rackula (Nov 21, 2012)

Pot pie. That way you can use up your ketones veg, use the mashed pots to thicken the gravy. And, you can freeze it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2012)

There's only four of us for dinner and we have a 15-pound turkey. I LOOOVVEEE leftover turkey. We'll have a second meal, sandwiches, pot pie, turkey a la king, and turkey soup, with stock made from the carcass, and freeze some for later. I might give some to my mom and stepfather, too  

Also, an organization I belong to has an annual membership meeting on the first Saturday in December, with a potluck brunch; I always make a quiche with turkey, Havarti, roasted red peppers and caramelized onions for that.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2012)

We just roast a turkey breast and sandwiches are the name of the game. Add dressing,gravey, and cranberry sauce homemade. I could live on this for a week.
kades


----------



## Zagut (Nov 21, 2012)

Turkey Sandwich,Turkey Sandwich,Turkey Sandwich and a Turkey Sandwich. 

Did I say I like Turkey sandwiches?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 21, 2012)

Turkey is great in tacos. Sear it up with some chili and cumin and load it in a taco - top with the usual trimmings.

How about a curry?

And the ultimate comfort food... creamed turkey on toast (don't forget the little green peas)


----------



## chopper (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess the question should be what can't you do with left over turkey. Lots of great ideas here. I just love having left over turkey. So many possibilities. All the things I do have been mentioned here I think with the exception of sloppy toms.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 21, 2012)

We go to my BIL's.   He doesn't believe in sending home leftovers or care packages.  That is OK !   Today I went to the store for "just a couple things".    You know how it goes --  $60 later,  I scored a fresh/ not injected half bone in tureky breast and a pkg of two bone-in thighs.  Tossed the thighs in the freezer and will roast the turkey breast Friday / along with some squash, dressing/ cranberries and make gravy and some mashed potatoes.    Then there will be Proper Leftovers.    I might have to make some little pies for some dessert this coming weekend too.   I  bought cat treats for the little girls,  so they will have T'sgiving tomorrow too PLUS  Turkey is one of the few people foods they get a taste of when we have leftovers.   

My favorite cold turkey sandwich is made this way:

bottom slice bread, mayo, 1 piece crisp lettuce, avocado slices, turkey, dressing, cranberries, 1 more piece lettuce, more mayo on the top piece bread.  The lettuce helps hold it all together.  Variations allowed -- sometimes toast the bread,  bacon slices. I will put sausage in the dressing, so no bacon.  Best eaten with just the little light on in the kitchen, no not  the refrigerator light,  but that works.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2012)

My two furry girls are getting ham...

I have lots of plans for leftover ham.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 22, 2012)

Other than at least one leftover turkey dinner with all the leftover fixin's, turkey sandwiches, hot turkey sandwiches with gravy on them, 9-inch deep dish turkey pot pie, and turkey noodle or turkey rice soup are my usuals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Other than at least one leftover turkey dinner with all the leftover fixin's, turkey sandwiches, hot turkey sandwiches with gravy on them, 9-inch deep dish turkey pot pie, and turkey noodle or turkey rice soup are my usuals.



Do you share the turkey with your furry roommates?  My two both had their fill of well-rinsed ham.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 22, 2012)

Turkey salad
Turkey casserole
Turkey pot pie
Turkey and gravy
and Turkey stew.

I love the leftovers!  I've even made turkey tamales.


----------



## chopper (Nov 22, 2012)

Almost forgot...turkey corn soup.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 23, 2012)

At least one more turkey dinner.  Then sandwiches, definitely soup from the carcass.  Maybe a pot pie.  I sure like the sound of Whisks sandwich.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like the sound of the hot turkey sandwiches with gravy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you share the turkey with your furry roommates? My two both had their fill of well-rinsed ham.


 
I filled their wet food bowls with little pieces of turkey that weren't good for anything else. One bowl's empty and the other just has a few pieces left in it.


----------



## Addie (Nov 23, 2012)

After about three days of sandwiches, open faced sandwiches, What ever was left went into the stock pot for turkey soup. What ever was left over from the big day, it too went into the pot. Stuffing, mashed potatoes, everything except the cranberry sauce. That went into my tummy. I never told the kids it was turkey soup. According to them, they all hated turkey soup. Yet the pot was always empty at the end of the meal.


----------



## chopper (Nov 23, 2012)

Funny thing yesterday, the carcass was left to the cats instead of used for soup. To each their own I guess!


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 23, 2012)

What do I do with leftover turkey?  Let the bird him/herself answer:  Gobble, Gobble!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 23, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> What do I do with leftover turkey? Let the bird him/herself answer: Gobble, Gobble!


 

I just thought of this one-- turkey makes an ideal Kentucky Hot Brown Sandwich.  Google it if you are unfamiliar with this plate of goodness. 

I've got the turkey breast in the oven along with some carrots roasting alongside in the pan.  You have to make Firsties in order to create Leftovers.


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone who left here took some leftover zip loc bags of turkey & some sides too. We have a small bag left, a few sandwichs, we will only eat it once, maybe twice then it goes to the cats.


----------



## Cerise (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought a 3 lb Butterball breast for "leftovers" etc. 

Turkey sandwiches - Spread one side of whole wheat bread with a combo of dried cranberries and cream cheese. Sprinkle with chopped cashews, then top with thin slices of cucumber & red onion. Place thin slices of turkey breast on top of the cucumbers & onions. Season with salt and pepper, & top with the other slice of whole wheat bread. 

Turkey Tetrazzini is another favorite.

This one always blows me away. LOL

Tastes Like Thanksgiving Casserole
Tastes Like Thanksgiving Casserole Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes

ETA: Forgot - Turkey Shepherd's Pie - topped w/ mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## chopper (Nov 23, 2012)

Cerise said:
			
		

> I bought a 3 lb Butterball breast for "leftovers" etc.
> 
> Turkey sandwiches - Spread one side of whole wheat bread with a combo of dried cranberries and cream cheese. Sprinkle with chopped cashews, then top with thin slices of cucumber & red onion. Place thin slices of turkey breast on top of the cucumbers & onions. Season with salt and pepper, & top with the other slice of whole wheat bread.
> 
> ...



That one sounds really good Cerise. I bet even Hubby would eat it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 23, 2012)

Turkey sammiches cold. It's the law! 

Turkey Panini's. On fresh sourdough bread.

Turkey Egg Rolls. Stir fry the Chinese chicken.

Time to play with the pie maker mess with some other ideas with the left overs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> Funny thing yesterday, the carcass was left to the cats instead of used for soup. To each their own I guess!



I decided a few years ago that I would not boil another turkey carcass. I got the Meat off and the rest went into the trash.  No more T-Day night sessions until 2 am, picking at the darn thing.  I've had relaxed T-Days since.


----------



## chopper (Nov 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I decided a few years ago that I would not boil another turkey carcass. I got the Meat off and the rest went into the trash.  No more T-Day night sessions until 2 am, picking at the darn thing.  I've had relaxed T-Days since.



It is actually fun to watch the cats when they pull  at the little pieces of meat. They almost look like wild cats. I don't have any cats now, so when we finish cleaning the meat from the bones, it goes in the trash too. I even use a disposable pan so I can toss that in the trash too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 23, 2012)

I got a kick out of my two with the ham, they were purring as they ate.  I'd never heard them do that before.


----------



## chopper (Nov 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I got a kick out of my two with the ham, they were purring as they ate.  I'd never heard them do that before.



My cat we used to have would so that with the crispy skin from salmon. So cute. Those little wild animals!  LOL


----------



## Cerise (Nov 24, 2012)

Another idea re leftovers... I watched the local News prior to Thanksgiving, & a chef added beaten eggs etc. to leftover stuffing to make stuffing dumplings for turkey soup.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 24, 2012)

I alway put the remaining turkey in the fridge after the meal.  

The following morning, I strip and package the meat for sandwiches and leftover dishes.  

The carcass then goes into the pot and gets basically cooked to death.  It's done when the bones fall apart.

I then strain off the stock, throwing all the rest away.  I don't pick bother to pick out the bits of meat, I've got plenty of meat left.  

I love using turkey stock to make beans, soups and stews.  Very rich.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 24, 2012)

We went to a very nice family gathering on Thursday, and brought home to BIL's the turkey carcass that was about to be pitched.  I found a big pot at his house, added some herbs, onion, celery, and cooked the heck out of it.  Then refrigerated, scooped the fat off it the next day and stuck it in BIL's freezer in a ziplock.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 24, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> I alway put the remaining turkey in the fridge after the meal.
> 
> The following morning, I strip and package the meat for sandwiches and leftover dishes.
> 
> ...



That's how I make turkey stock too. It's just not worth the effort to pick all the near tasteless bits of meat out. The flavor has already gone to the broth anyway.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I alway put the remaining turkey in the fridge after the meal.
> 
> The following morning, I strip and package the meat for sandwiches and leftover dishes.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanksgiving soup!! I make dumplings out of the leftover stuffing (just mix in some egg whites, depending on how much you have, and brown in a frying pan), and add any leftover veggies, and cranberry.  (Also add celery, poultry seasonings, carrots, onions... You know, soup stuff) Mmmmm


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I alway put the remaining turkey in the fridge after the meal.
> 
> The following morning, I strip and package the meat for sandwiches and leftover dishes.
> 
> ...



I'm usually back at work the next day.  Have to get that done the night before.  Oh well.on-starter for me this year anyway.  I did ham and had no problem getting it broke down for the next meals.


----------



## Addie (Nov 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm usually back at work the next day. Have to get that done the night before. Oh well.on-starter for me this year anyway. I did ham and had no problem getting it broke down for the next meals.


 

A lot of companies in this state offer the employees a swap. You can have the day after Thanksgiving off and work Veterans day instead. Almost all go for the day after off deal. But in your profession, you just don't get those offers too often, if at all. Public Service workers give up a lot of family life. That is why my son is going into teaching and working in the ER only one day a week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd be able to take off from work if the Gov't didn't have such strict deadlines on admit paperwork for Medicare.  Someone has to be in the office at least every two days in order to hit the deadlines and since I'm the only one who lives in town...


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm usually back at work the next day.  Have to get that done the night before.  Oh well.on-starter for me this year anyway.  I did ham and had no problem getting it broke down for the next meals.



I'm coveting your ham bone.  What are you going to make with it?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Thanksgiving soup!! I make dumplings out of the leftover stuffing (just mix in some egg whites, depending on how much you have, and brown in a frying pan), and add any leftover veggies, and cranberry.  (Also add celery, poultry seasonings, carrots, onions... You know, soup stuff) Mmmmm



You are a genius.  That sounds so incredibly good.

Another great turkey idea, if no one has yet posted it, is to mince some of the cooked turkey, and combine it with some grated, smoked gouda.  Use it to fill home made ravioli, and sauce with a turkey veloute, or a mornay sauce.

You could change that filling to turkey and spinach, or turkey and dressing, or turkey and sun-dried tomato, or, well, you get the idea.

Thinking about turkey, I bet it would be great on pizza.  Hmmmm.

Seeeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2012)

OH, I forgot.  I have to have at least one turkey and dressing sandwich on whole grain bread, with both slices of bread smeared with Miracle Whip salad dressing, and the turkey seasoned with salt and pepper.  It's a law of the universe.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I'm coveting your ham bone.  What are you going to make with it?



I have Split Pea soup in mind, a good size batch I can divide and freeze.  I also kept all the liquid cooked out of the ham...that should make a great base for some lentil soup.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 25, 2012)

Traveled for T-day so we didn't get any leftovers but my SIL did make a nice stew with turkey,barley and butternut squash. I came home and went to the store and bought 3 turkeys. I just have to make my own.

I like to make to make turkey mole enchiladas,soups and stews,curry and walnut turkey salad,open face sammies with gravy.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have Split Pea soup in mind, a good size batch I can divide and freeze.  I also kept all the liquid cooked out of the ham...that should make a great base for some lentil soup.



Sounds good.  I need to make some too, but I'll have to use some turkey ham (Jenni-O)  it's good enough, especially without a ham bone.

I need to get another fresh ham to cook, but first have to thin down the overstuffed freezer!


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 27, 2012)

We had a small turkey and 7 people, so there wasn't as much left over as usual.  After a few sandwiches, the rest went into a soup, with stock made using the carcass and wings.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 27, 2012)

Turkey and noodles
Cold turkey sandwiches w/mayo
Turkey spread


----------



## Addie (Nov 27, 2012)

RPCookin said:


> We had a small turkey and 7 people, so there wasn't as much left over as usual. After a few sandwiches, the rest went into a soup, with stock made using the carcass and wings.


 
I must have a strange family. We like the legs, wings and neck. Only the neck makes it into stock for the gravy. then I get to pick the meat out between the bones. The wings get nibbled on.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> I must have a strange family. We like the legs, wings and neck. Only the neck makes it into stock for the gravy. then I get to pick the meat out between the bones. The wings get nibbled on.



My grandma and uncle fight over the neck. We make them cut it in half lol


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 28, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Another idea re leftovers... I watched the local News prior to Thanksgiving, & a chef added beaten eggs etc. to leftover stuffing to make stuffing dumplings for turkey soup.



That is a great idea. Thank you


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 29, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Also, an organization I belong to has an annual membership meeting on the first Saturday in December, with a potluck brunch; I always make a quiche with turkey, Havarti, roasted red peppers and caramelized onions for that.


Sounds DELICIOUS!!!! 



Zagut said:


> Turkey Sandwich,Turkey Sandwich,Turkey Sandwich and a Turkey Sandwich.
> 
> Did I say I like Turkey sandwiches?





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> OH, I forgot.  I have to have at least one turkey and dressing sandwich on whole grain bread, with both slices of bread smeared with Miracle Whip salad dressing, and the turkey seasoned with salt and pepper.  It's a law of the universe.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


YES YES and YES!!! Leftovers almost always go into sandwiches, although some gets fried into a "turkey day" omelette the next morning. I make two different sandwiches out of it - one is a "Thanksgiving" sandwich which is basically all leftovers on bread (mashed potatoes, yams, turkey, gravy, stuffing, etc etc). So good! 

The other is a turkey salad sandwich - turkey goes into the food processor and is then mixed with diced carrots, onions & celery, mayo, a squirt of mustard, garlic powder, basil & a liberal amount of fresh ground pepper. You can spread that onto bread with some cheese, or take things up a notch and grill that sandwich. 

Now I'm sad that Canadian Thanksgiving was over a month ago... I wish I had leftover turkey right now.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> I must have a strange family. We like the legs, wings and neck. Only the neck makes it into stock for the gravy. then I get to pick the meat out between the bones. The wings get nibbled on.



While the turkey was roasting, I used the neck, gizzard and heart to make a stock which then was used with the pan drippings to make gravy.  My grandmother used to like to gnaw on the neck, but I think it serves better for making stock.  And the meat from one leg and the wings, as well as the scraps peeled from the carcass were the meat in the soup we had for dinner this evening.  The stripped bones went into the stockpot with the carcass.  

I ended up with 2 quarts of stock in the freezer and a nice hearty pot of turkey vegetable soup with pasta.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 29, 2012)

RPCookin said:


> While the turkey was roasting, I used the neck, gizzard and heart to make a stock which then was used with the pan drippings to make gravy.  My grandmother used to like to gnaw on the neck, but I think it serves better for making stock.  And the meat from one leg and the wings, as well as the scraps peeled from the carcass were the meat in the soup we had for dinner this evening.  The stripped bones went into the stockpot with the carcass.
> 
> I ended up with 2 quarts of stock in the freezer and a nice hearty pot of turkey vegetable soup with pasta.



If yu ahven't gnawed on a turkey neck, or shared the oysters with that someone special, then you are cheating yourself.  The oysters are the most flavorful, and tender meat on the bird, and possibly the most moist.  They are delectable.  My SIL tried to shame me into giving him one.  We had cooked three small turkeys this year.  I had already shared with my two DD's.  But he didn't have to try and shame me.  Though he had teased me about being an old man, I had one reserved for him already, along with my other SIL.  The one who teased me just got his last.  I made him wonder if he was going to get one.

The neck is mine.  Most of the meat is pulled from it, after it has served its purpose in making turkey broth.  The meat still on the neck is mine.  I did most of the work making the turkey, and so use this and the giblets as my reward.  The neck meat has a sweet turkey flavor that isn't found anywhere else on the bird.  It's stringy, but delicious.  And I do it in the kitchen, away from everyone else's eyes.  It's great to know what parts of the turkey are best for what.  And I am experienced.  To quote Mr. Jimmy Hendricks, "Have you ever been experienced?  Well I have."  Maybe I dont' use the same substances that he did, but mine taste better, and are much more satisfying.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 29, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If yu ahven't gnawed on a turkey neck, or shared the oysters with that someone special, then you are cheating yourself.  The oysters are the most flavorful, and tender meat on the bird, and possibly the most moist.  They are delectable.  My SIL tried to shame me into giving him one.  We had cooked three small turkeys this year.  I had already shared with my two DD's.  But he didn't have to try and shame me.  Though he had teased me about being an old man, I had one reserved for him already, along with my other SIL.  The one who teased me just got his last.  I made him wonder if he was going to get one.
> 
> The neck is mine.  Most of the meat is pulled from it, after it has served its purpose in making turkey broth.  The meat still on the neck is mine.  I did most of the work making the turkey, and so use this and the giblets as my reward.  The neck meat has a sweet turkey flavor that isn't found anywhere else on the bird.  It's stringy, but delicious.  And I do it in the kitchen, away from everyone else's eyes.  It's great to know what parts of the turkey are best for what.  And I am experienced.  To quote Mr. Jimmy Hendricks, "Have you ever been experienced?  Well I have."  Maybe I dont' use the same substances that he did, but mine taste better, and are much more satisfying.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I always reserve the oysters for myself - learned that from my grandmother.  Doesn't matter if it's turkey, goose, or chicken, I get the oysters.  Fortunately, my wife doesn't understand that obsession, so I don't have to fight anyone for them.  She prefers the plain old boring white breast, so I get all of the good thigh and back meat.


----------



## Skittle68 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Another idea re leftovers... I watched the local News prior to Thanksgiving, & a chef added beaten eggs etc. to leftover stuffing to make stuffing dumplings for turkey soup.



That's what I said lol


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> I must have a strange family. We like the legs, wings and neck. Only the neck makes it into stock for the gravy. then I get to pick the meat out between the bones. The wings get nibbled on.



My favorite is the turkey leg, followed by the oysters, and then the wings. I love how the meat on the legs crisps up a bit and have bought and roasted just turkey drumsticks. So tasty.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 4, 2012)

The last of our leftover turkey went in the garbage today, just plain sick of it. When I put it in that frozen graveyard (chest freezer) in the garage it is'nt identifiable after awhile.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2012)

In the summer when my SIL is in a BBQing mood, I bring a turkey leg with me to go on the grill. Funny, how everyone want a slice or two from it.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 7, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> My grandma and uncle fight over the neck. We make them cut it in half lol





i had to fight for my share of every chicken's neck, the ducks and geese's too (never even tasting a turkey until the appearance of t.v. dinners) from early childhood, up until midway through my junior year in high school.  from then on, the necks became all mine, routinely handed over to me, without struggle or dispute.  problem was, those chicken necks lost much of their appeal once their conquest had become totally uncontested.  i still liked and ate them, but i no longer picked meticulously between the bones, leaving wasteful amounts of the neck meat uneaten.  i guess i missed those squabbles over whose half-neck was longer, and who had gotten the fat end 'with all the meat on it!!'  i'm not even going to get into the way fiercer battles that were waged over the only two chicken drumsticks available at any chicken dinner meal, 'back in the day' before packaged chicken parts....


----------

